# /lib is a real directory! was the migration done already?

## chrootman

Hola, tengo gentoo completamente actualizado luego de un infierno de slot conflict con dev-python/setuptools:0, dev-python/certifi, dev-qt/qt* blocks, icu, boost y otros pero aparentemente todos solucionados, ni siquiera tengo rebuilds problematicos, funciona impecable. 

Uso el profile:

```
[15] default/linux/amd64/17.1/systemd (stable) *
```

En un momento dado pensé en cambiarme de profile, pero me pasó lo mismo que acá

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1097698-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-911454-start-0.html

```
# unsymlink-lib --analyze

/lib is a real directory! was the migration done already?
```

```
# zgrep IA32 /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y
```

```
/# cd /usr/local

/usr/local# rm lib

/usr/local# ln -s lib64 lib

# cd ..

/usr# rm lib

/usr# ln -s lib64 lib

/usr# cd ..

/# rm lib

/# ln -s lib64 lib
```

Al igual que ese usuario esto me condujo a que emerge dejara de funcionar.

```
bash: emerge: command not found
```

Pero esto lo hice en el gentoo clonado, así que no hay problema.

En /lib tengo:

```
# ls -dl /lib* /lib*/ld-linux*

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root  4096 Apr  8 07:04 /lib

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     5 Jul 27  2020 /lib.backup.0000 -> lib64

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    10 Apr  7 15:06 /lib.backup.0000/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 -> ld-2.33.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    10 Apr  7 15:05 /lib/ld-linux.so.2 -> ld-2.33.so

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 12288 Apr 10 20:51 /lib64

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    10 Apr  7 15:06 /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 -> ld-2.33.so
```

Sin embargo, a diferencia de ese usuario no experimenté ningún problema al compilar GLIBC y GCC.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1123241-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-911454-start-0.html

Si en un futuro cercano quisiera cambiarme de profile qué debo hacer? Hacer que los enlaces simbolicos apunten a otra parte? Mofifiqué a ABI_X86="64" e hice varios cambios pero no funcionaron y tampoco me urge cambiarme de profile por el momento pero me gustaría saber.

----------

## cameta

Yo diría que estas bien. Aunque si usas KDE sería mejor un 

default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd (stable)

y si es gnome

default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome/systemd (stable)

Mas que nada porque de esta manera te ahorras de poner muchas use en el make.conf

----------

## ezzieyguywuf

Cuál perfil estabas usando antes de que actualizarce el sistema?

Tienes algún record de los resultados del comando 

```
unsymlink-lib --analyze
```

 ?

Quiero entender porque te dejó de funcionar emerge, porque créo que eso indica que haya algún problema con la actualizacion.

Disculpe cualquier error ortográfico o gramatical: aunque hablo muybien el español, no tengo mucha práctica escribiendolo.

----------

## chrootman

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Yo diría que estas bien. Aunque si usas KDE sería mejor un 
> 
> default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd (stable)
> 
> y si es gnome
> ...

 

Sí, desde un comienzo seleccioné ese profile, desde la instalación, from scratch, no me he cambiado de otro profile a éste. Aproximadamente el sistema estuvo sin actualizarse como 1 mes y medio. Uso xfce y me deshice en el sistema clonado de algunas aplicaciones dependientes de qt.

```
[15] default/linux/amd64/17.1/systemd (stable) *
```

 *ezzieyguywuf wrote:*   

> Cuál perfil estabas usando antes de que actualizarce el sistema?
> 
> Tienes algún record de los resultados del comando 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Do you know where the unsymlink-lib --analyze 's logs are?

I did the following emerge @world:

Hice el emerge @world:

```
emerge --update --changed-use --deep @world
```

and got the following output:

y me salío esto:

```
~dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.1[-gles2-only,png,X] required by (dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.15.1:5/5.15::gentoo, installed) USE="X gtk png -debug -gles2-only -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

dev-qt/qtcore:5

  (dev-qt/qtcore-5.15.2-r2:5/5.15.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="icu systemd -debug -old-kernel -test" ABI_X86="(64)" pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-5.15.2:5= required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.15.2-r1:5/5.15::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="networkmanager ssl -bindist -connman -debug -gssapi -libproxy (-libressl) -sctp -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

    ^              ^^^^^^^^^      

.....

 (media-sound/apulse-0.1.13:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    media-sound/apulse[sdk] required by (media-libs/tg_owt-0_pre20210309-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="-pulseaudio" ABI_X86="(64)"

    media-sound/apulse[sdk] required by (media-libs/libtgvoip-2.4.4_p20210302:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="dsp (-libressl) -pulseaudio" ABI_X86="(64)"
```

https://pastebin.com/uiq4gPQk

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1103408-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8556481.html?sid=58519a12e0b03400be8e8ad5b52d63d8

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1103408-start-0.html

http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/22089/wieder-mal-multiple-slot-probleme.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8547619.html?sid=fc08b4ef4e968eecdfb939c88ef8d02e

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1110982-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8576229.html?sid=e020d98c6531d0aca2eedd86b87e31b5

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1079216-start-0.html

https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/log/dev-qt/qtcore?showmsg=1

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-693955-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1076624-start-25.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1106898-start-0.html

```
emerge --autounmask=y --complete-graph=y --autounmask-write=y @world
```

Next, I tried harder.

```
--backtrack=150 --keep-going --with-bdeps=y
```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1100944-start-0.html

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep -a @system --backtrack=1000
```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1105534-start-0.html

```
# grep -ri "dev-qt" /etc/portage
```

https://pastebin.com/5Zj1S4i0

/var/lib/portage/world

https://pastebin.com/PayMM1c5

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1017746-start-0.html

I removed some packages (perl, qt conflicting dependencies) 

Elimine algunos paquetes (con dependencias conflictivas, en especial qt, perl y icu, etc)

```
emerge --deselect sth; emerge -C sth
```

https://pastebin.com/Bu19Vwm2

```
emerge -e --fetchonly @system

emerge -e --fetchonly @world

emerge -e @system

dispatch-config
```

Again:

```
emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y --backtrack=30000 @world
```

Solved!

There was a moment when I wanted to change my profile, I followed that...

En un momento dado quise cambiarme de profile, siguiendo esto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1097710-start-0.html

```
/# cd /usr/local

/usr/local# rm lib

/usr/local# ln -s lib64 lib

# cd ..

/usr# rm lib

/usr# ln -s lib64 lib

/usr# cd ..

/# rm lib

/# ln -s lib64 lib
```

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1097698-start-0.html

and returned this:

```
bash: emerge: command not found
```

Pero tengo el sistema respaldado, so no need to worry.

I was just thinking of adding SYMLINK_LIB = no layout (17.1 profiles) to make.conf

Estaba pensando añadir SYMLINK_LIB = no...

Gracias a ambos  :Smile: 

----------

